# MY NEW 200 GALLON! !



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Finally. My long wanted 200gal! I picked it up yesterday and I/we (three of us) lifted it in through my window in the basement. It weighs almost 300lbs so it was nice to be three to lift.

The footprints are 75" length, 24" height and 27"width/depth.

I just cleaned it and tomorrow I will buy some black sheets for the background and as a cover for the ugly "stand". And some black painting to paint the frames etc, and also some silicone just to be sure it's not leaky after the 2 hours ride.

I've already bought some black sand and two big driftwoods as you can see.
I'll post up tomorrow and until I've got it complete.

P.S What do you think I should stock it with? I've already kinda decided, so guess what









Anyways, here are the pics:









View attachment 115649

View attachment 115650


Here's one overview pic of my room







(The 200gal is 1" from my bed







)
View attachment 115651


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats on your new tank, it looks great... for that tank i'd get Cariba, Piraya or Geryi shoal...







!


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Congrats on your new tank, it looks great... for that tank i'd get Cariba, Piraya or Geryi shoal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad I can only get Natts








I'm gonna purchase 20baby rbps and toss in there. If I think it's get too overstocked as they grow, I will sell or give away someone. I just can't wait until that shoal arriving :nod: It's gonna be my favorite time of the day when it's feeding time









Here's another pic; I just poured the only bag of black sand I've got (The lfs didn't have any more) in the tank. I gotta have more though









View attachment 115667

View attachment 115668


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sounds great (you lucky sod) its a massive tank that will look great...


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

looks good man. make sure that thing is level.. and you should wash that sand before you fill your tank.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Sweet tank


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

~Silly~Spy said:


> looks good man. make sure that thing is level.. and you should wash that sand before you fill your tank.


It's as leveled as it gets. I'm not gonna bother washing that sand, if it gets cloudy I'll just wait for it to settle, but usually when I've already put the sand in before the water, it doesn't get cloudy.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats on the new, great looking tank Dep! I'm sure you will raise a nice shoal of reds in it. Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice tank. congrats


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Fresh2salt said:


> nice tank. congrats


Sweet tank id wish i had a tank like that.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah that looks great wish i had my own room for P's and tanks but i think the wife would have to chop my nuts off


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

dezboy said:


> yeah that looks great wish i had my own room for P's and tanks but i think the wife would have to chop my nuts off


Get a fish anyway, and be one of those people that will go to great lengths for their hobby.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks all. I'm still working on it. I've put on some more frames and it needs some painting. I'll post up pics later today


----------



## PhsycoMexi (Jul 22, 2005)

congrats on the new tank.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

PhsycoMexi said:


> congrats on the new tank.


Thanks!









Progress pics: (And oh, I kinda kicked the cover-glass when I walked, so I cut myself in the foot, see pic :laugh:







)
I also got some more sand as you see









View attachment 115891

View attachment 115892

View attachment 115893


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Your tank looks like it is coming along nicely. That picture of your foot is painful to look at. It must have cut pretty deep.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice to see you got some more black sand for your tank. Keep us updated...







!


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Your tank looks like it is coming along nicely. That picture of your foot is painful to look at. It must have cut pretty deep.


Yeah, it was pretty deep. I was wondering if I had to stitch it, but I think it'll be fine. It bled for hours though, slowly. Didn't hurt much though, I barely felt it pumping (as always)









Tomorrow I will fill it with water and get the pumps going. Hopefully everything will go as planned, and in 3-4 weeks I will get my shoal knocking on my door


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice tank cant wait to see that big monster up and running and filled with some ps. Keep the pics coming.
E


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Almost 100gallons


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

INTRUDER ALERT! What is that creep? It must have followed with the driftwood. What is it? Uglybigassmofo, I chopped his head of!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

HAHAHA......WOW that is an awesome tank. Intruder = pwn3d

I can't wait to see the pics with the babys =D


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice tank/room. You play Duck Hunt much? That tank will be great with a few low light plants.







Good luck!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice tank. sorry bout ur foot.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

nice kill on that cricket......lol


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice tank. I like the room with all the tanks in it. It makes the room look alive.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

ruger345 said:


> Nice tank. I like the room with all the tanks in it. It makes the room look alive.


Thanks, haven't thought about that but you are certainly right


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Great looking tank!! The tank is really starting to come together. Can't wait to see it in 3-4 weeks when the shoal is in there.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> Great looking tank!! The tank is really starting to come together. Can't wait to see it in 3-4 weeks when the shoal is in there.


Me neither















I just put two convicts in there, I think they're a pair, dunno but the one is smaller and got some orange over it's body, and the other is bigger and no colors. Doesn't that mean they're she and he?








Anyways, the temperature rised from 12 degrees celsius to now 26 degrees in only one day. Isn't that pretty fast?









Here's some pics of the convicts








Hope they will survive the cycling.









Male
View attachment 116088

Female
View attachment 116089


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nice setup. where will you be putting the rhoms, if we ever get some?

btw hvor gammel er du??

tipper over 18 mht ice'n









snakket med lars i dag ingen liste enda....


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice tank speak english corey!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

REDBELLYRIDER said:


> Nice tank speak english corey!


sry


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> nice setup. where will you be putting the rhoms, if we ever get some?
> 
> btw hvor gammel er du??
> 
> ...


I'll be putting the rhom or rhoms (maybe a sanchezi too







) in the other two aquariums.

Blir 19 ja







, så du hadde rett der. Jeg prata med lars selv i stad, han sa vel sikkert det samme til deg som til meg, at han skulle få lista om litt eller noe?

Almost complete look, just need some more 'inventory'









WhAt Do yoU AlL tHinK?!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

looks great







considered getting a background? i think thats suited being such a big ass tank..
!


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Or, you could paint it black.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

ruger345 said:


> Or, you could paint it black.:nod:


I have a black sheet for background.


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very very nice...







!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your foot .. your tank turned out good looking


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

holy cow. how much have u spent on that so far. its my dream one day to have a huge tank with a bunch of piranha in it.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Sorry, if you have already answered this question, but how did you finish the stand? Did you just cover it with a black sheet, or box the cinder blocks in with wood and pants black?


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

I think im gonna make a stand like you did but i think it might be really heavy for my floor.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> I think im gonna make a stand like you did but i think it might be really heavy for my floor.


I have it in my basement. I don't think it weighs more than 300lbs or so.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> holy cow. how much have u spent on that so far. its my dream one day to have a huge tank with a bunch of piranha in it.


I've spent around:

Tank with 3 filtr. pumps, stand, light = 541$
Heater = 49$
Black Sheets x2 = 33$
Black sand 90+lbs (need more tho) = 50$ (f*cking expensive)
Driftwood x2 = 33$

So far, a total of = 706$


----------



## alex175 (Aug 12, 2006)

DepH said:


> congrats on the new tank.


Thanks!









Progress pics: (And oh, I kinda kicked the cover-glass when I walked, so I cut myself in the foot, see pic :laugh:







)
I also got some more sand as you see









View attachment 115891

View attachment 115892

View attachment 115893

[/quote]

bolox !! you did not cut your self on the glass, thats piranha bite you


----------

